

Agile in the Enterprise - tsudot
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/29/agile-in-the-enterprise-to-succeed-avoid-the-fundamentalists/

======
tsudot
Does agile or any other software development process matter so much in a
startup? I've worked in 2 startups so far and there has never been a formal
way of developing software.

